# And one more for you code...CATZ.



## Lenny (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what this does:


```
HAI
CAN HAS STDIO?
VISIBLE "HAI WURLD!"
KTHXBYE
```

How about this:


```
BOTH SAEM ANIMAL AN "CAT"
O RLY?
  YA RLY, VISIBLE "J00 HAV A CAT"
  MEBBE BOTH SAEM ANIMAL AN "MAUS"
    VISIBLE "NOM NOM NOM. I EATED IT."
OIC
```

No?

Exhibit A is (boviously) "Hello World!" in this different language, and Exhibit B is an example of an IF conditional (O RLY? YA RLY, NO WAI, MEBBE, OIC == if, true, false, elseif, endif.

The language is LOLCODE - a higher level language based extremely loosely on C/C++, written in LOL, and in ALL CAPS (apart from variables... though they can be a mixture of any case), because CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.

http://lolcode.com/specs/1.2

LOLCODE, which is obviously inspired by the LOLCAT meme, has been around for a couple of years, and is currently in the finalisation stages of v1.3 (has been for a couple of years, actually - the forum is still seeing lots of discussions about various things to implement, like variable scopes using I and ME, arrays with BUKKITS, and various different thises and thats).

It just goes to show that you can turn anything into a workable programming language (part of my course next year involves creating my own compilers! I can't wait. )! I'm half-tempted to try and define various data structures in LOLCODE when I've got some spare time (I've been spending the last few days building lists and trees in Java because I realised that, for a CS student, I had a terrifying lack of code examples! Time to build up my library of code, methinks!).


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 30, 2009)

> O RLY?
> YA RLY, VISIBLE "J00 HAV A CAT"
> MEBBE BOTH SAEM ANIMAL AN "MAUS"
> VISIBLE "NOM NOM NOM. I EATED IT."
> OIC



LOL! LOL! LOL!

OMG, absolutely brilliant! I never knew this existed. I wonder if anyone's made an Actionscript version?  I wish Adobe would.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm guessing that LOLCODE has support for the creation of cookies....


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cookies or cat biscuits? Mmmmmm.... cat biscuits. Not as nice as white chocolate hamster drops, though.....


Hello, Ursa! 'Tis wonderful to see you again. When you go away for a while, you realise who are the most missable. You're one of them, as are a fair few of you.

This place is too nice!


----------



## Lenny (Nov 30, 2009)

As a follow up (though I'm a few months late to the party), lolSQL:


```
HAI!
I'M IN UR `table`
SELECTIN UR `column` AZ `label`
I CAN HAZ `column` LIEK `value`
GIMMEH 5
MAKES ORDER `column` GOAS DOWN
KTHNXBYE
```


```
HAI!
OH NOES I HAZ LOST `table`
KTHNXBYE
```


```
HAI!
I IZ MAKIN U `table`
KTHNXBYE
```

Exhibit A is a query, getting columns from tables with a value similar to 'value', and putting the results into descending order.

Exhibit B is DROP table, and Exhibit C is CREATE table.

I can haz lolSQL? – Aaron Bassett

We did parsers quite recently - if I get time over Christmas, I might try my hand at it.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 30, 2009)

...in order to prove that you have a parser's nose...










...and not a complete turkey.


----------

